

Why did world forget Boson’s father? - swagatata
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/God-Why-did-world-forget-Bosons-father/articleshow/14683835.cms
No one now remembers Bose, on whose name the subatomic particle is named.
======
mqzaidi
There is no need to get worked up on this - no one is calling into question
the great work done on by SN Bose. The immediate discovery is of Higgs Boson -
which is why Higgs is getting a lot more mentions. Every time a subatomic
particle is discovered do we go all the way back to Rutherford,Bohr or
Einstein?

------
roopeshv
who is this fucktard that wrote this? it's higgs boson particle. not higgs
particle.

> "I believe it is a deliberate omission," says P M Bhargava, founder director
> of the Centre for Cellular and Molecular Biology

biology center's director? seriously to comment on physics. I agree he might
be a scientist, but this is retarted.

 _flag_ (everyone flag it too)

------
gingerjoos
Wikipedia on S N Bose : <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satyendra_Nath_Bose>

------
phoenixwizard
Why to just blow a trumpet which an irresponsible media house has created !!
No one is stealing a thinder or anything !!

------
rsanchez1
Really? They admit very early on that bosons are named after Bose. If that's
not honoring Bose, I don't know what is.

"I believe it's a deliberate omission."

It's named a freaking BOSON, as in "BOSE-ON". Get over yourselves.

